
Stop burning fossil fuels now: there is no CO2 'technofix', scientists warn - jseliger
http://www.theguardian.com/environment/2015/aug/03/stop-burning-fossil-fuels-now-no-co2-technofix-climate-change-oceans
======
Amorymeltzer
"Well then how do I get home from work today?" \- Employed people everywhere

